# Premature ejaculation cure?



## Jim1971 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi guys,
I’m a 48yo married man, good shape, been married 15 years now and have had a problem with PE almost all my life. I’m just looking for success stories from guys who have overcome PE. Thank you for your help!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I would only imagine that there are plenty of resources for that right here online!

Just Google "Premature Ejaculation Cures!"*


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Jim1971 said:


> Hi guys,
> I’m a 48yo married man, good shape, been married 15 years now and have had a problem with PE almost all my life. I’m just looking for success stories from guys who have overcome PE. Thank you for your help!


I’m not a guy but like Arb said, there are lots of videos and resources online for this.

I did have a female friend whose husband had this issue. The way they handled it was to just go twice. The first time, he would pop off quick. Then they would rest a minute, and then he would spend a lot of time pleasuring her until he got aroused again. The second time he was able to last much longer and they were both happy with this way of working it out.

Another suggestion I’ve heard is for you to simply masturbate shortly before sex so that when you do have sex you can last longer. 

These suggestions won’t cure the problem but they will help you have sex for longer at least.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Viagra (or similar) may help, for two reasons. First, it decreases sensitivity. Second, because your refractory period may shorten significantly, you may have less anxiety about popping off too quickly and last longer. And if you still go too fast, the second time will be almost assured, and almost assuredly take longer. I know first-hand because I have to take it for a different medical condition, and generally try to avoid it prior to sex.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Faithful Wife said:


> I’m not a guy but like Arb said, there are lots of videos and resources online for this.
> 
> I did have a female friend whose husband had this issue. The way they handled it was to just go twice. The first time, he would pop off quick. Then they would rest a minute, and then he would spend a lot of time pleasuring her until he got aroused again. The second time he was able to last much longer and they were both happy with this way of working it out.
> 
> ...


I’ve had a couple girls that were friends ask me about what they can do to help their partners with this. 

My answer was to give them a BJ first if they want some longevity. 

For the most part, that seems to have worked. At least they stopped complaining about it. Their boyfriends seemed happy, too.


----------



## Jim1971 (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the input so far. I have literally tried everything under the sun to combat this problem except the mighty blue pill. I will have a talk with my Dr. this week. Thanks again!!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Jim1971 said:


> Thank you everyone for the input so far. I have literally tried everything under the sun to combat this problem except the mighty blue pill. I will have a talk with my Dr. this week. Thanks again!!


What about wearing a condom? Does that help? Have you tried? Since you’re married there’s no reason to wear one but they definitely do make most men last longer.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Jim1971 said:


> Hi guys,
> I’m a 48yo married man, good shape, been married 15 years now and have had a problem with PE almost all my life. I’m just looking for success stories from guys who have overcome PE. Thank you for your help!


Long-term: Kegel exercises and stop jacking off. The Kegels will allow you to pinch it off. When you jack off, you are training yourself to get off as fast as possible, usually in the shower.

Short-term: SSRI's. They delay ejaculation. A PCP friend of mine told me years ago that he had a regular stream of young men looking for Viagra and Prozac.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> What about wearing a condom? Does that help? Have you tried? Since you’re married there’s no reason to wear one but they definitely do make most men last longer.


Especially the ones for delayed ejaculation. Had got some of those in a variety pack before. Uhhhhh they definitely work. :surprise:


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

In my youth my girlfriend has a very cute roommate. The roommate had a boyfriend who had a pre-mature ejaculation problem. She asked me what I would recommend. I told her to tell the guy that she was flattered that he found her so arousing that she could make him cum without touching him. To cuddle him and after a while say to him that she wanted to show him that she could be even more arousing than he ever imagined. That seemed to do the trick.

I think that PE can be one of the vicious cycle kinds of things, but with the help of the right woman it can be overcome (pun intended).


----------



## cashcratebob (Jan 10, 2018)

Didn't have a PE issue before, I was more or less average in ejaculation time. 

I got on anxiety and BP meds after taking a job outside of my wheel house. One of the side effects of the anxiety medication is ED and that's the one I drew. It hit me hard (pun intended). I talked to my PCM and he put me on Viagra. It definitely solved the ED immediately but one of the positive side effects is I can last an exceptional amount of time for me. Like I'm pretty sure if I wanted, and with some key position/activity changes...who knows how long.

So yes, if you can, give Viagra a try.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Hopefully this question is not a thread hijack, but what would a woman generally prefer? Having sex multiple times or having the man last much longer?


----------



## cashcratebob (Jan 10, 2018)

Sfort said:


> Hopefully this question is not a thread hijack, but what would a woman generally prefer? Having sex multiple times or having the man last much longer?


Really looking forward to the female perspective on this. 

My wife and I, with four kids and jobs to do in the morning, are done once I get mine. I can speculate that if we were on vacation, in a hotel, in a bed that she didn't have to change the sheets on, would be more inclined to keep going after my first O. Don't take this to mean I'm rushing the experience, just that the finale is typically my orgasm after her having one or many.

With a couple exceptions, the times we have had continued sex after I ejaculated the first time, were not particularly the most satisfying, nor was the end result fun to deal with. Personally, I don't like it that much either if I am honest. Sh!t starts to get tacky, and it just doesn't feel all that great. 

The exceptions are those no holes barred type nights. >


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

cashcratebob said:


> Sfort said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully this question is not a thread hijack, but what would a woman generally prefer? Having sex multiple times or having the man last much longer?
> ...


I’ve not dealt with a PE situation for a long time. But I have enjoyed lots of times doing it more than once in a night.

For me, we both need to rinse off after the first go round. That solves what I think you mean by things getting tacky. It just takes a moment, then you can cuddle and have after glow until the moment strikes again. 

Not saying I speak for other women though. This is a specific question I haven’t ever asked any of my friends. The one friend I mentioned in an earlier post didn’t really specify what all occurred between times other than that he focused on her pleasure until he sprang back to life. I assumed she meant he gave her oral but I didn’t ask. Also didn’t ask if she washed up first.


----------



## cashcratebob (Jan 10, 2018)

Yes, we do it more than once quite often...I put myself in a box so to speak and was speaking towards those just keep getting it nights or moments. Or times when I did O first but we kept going. 

Yes the cleaning off thing is a must, which is what we do.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Sfort said:


> Hopefully this question is not a thread hijack, but what would a woman generally prefer? Having sex multiple times or having the man last much longer?


Since it's your original, thought Sfort you should post this in a new thread it's a interesting question.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Or maybe it's boredom, knowing the routine starfish sex, and or something else. Maybe you can do PIV a very short time then rub her off, then return to PIV, stop again before the pop. Then give her a massage with oils or the like, to deescalate your emotion. 

Return to PIV stop do another oral on her where she gets off again, then have your way with her in the position that you least like. Think of Bernie Sanders, and that should make your time last longer. 

Or after her first moment, go down to the fridge and get cheese and wine. And enjoy each other naked and softly touch your partner. Before reengaging.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Tilted 1 said:


> Since it's your original, thought Sfort you should post this in a new thread it's a interesting question.


Well, to be fair, it is at least tangentially related to premature ejaculation. If someone who struggles with PE can go multiple times, the lady will have a chance of getting satisfaction. If she prefers one long to several short (sessions), PE may be more of an issue.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Sfort said:


> Tilted 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Since it's your original, thought Sfort you should post this in a new thread it's a interesting question.
> ...


To be honest I would not be happy if I couldn’t get some long good sessions at least sometimes. If it was a couple shorter sessions all the time it wouldn’t work for me.

However, if it was my partner I would get myself involved in figuring out the best ways to make him last longer.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Sfort said:


> Well, to be fair, it is at least tangentially related to premature ejaculation. If someone who struggles with PE can go multiple times, the lady will have a chance of getting satisfaction. If she prefers one long to several short (sessions), PE may be more of an issue.


Yup, l am really getting your actual, issue here in the penis size thread.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Faithful Wife said:


> To be honest I would not be happy if I couldn’t get some long good sessions at least sometimes. If it was a couple shorter sessions all the time it wouldn’t work for me.
> 
> However, if it was my partner I would get myself involved in figuring out the best ways to make him last longer.


Thanks FW, I do so enjoy your postings. And directness on many subject's. It's really nice when a woman is upfront and what she likes in her relationship. It opens up the mind to what can or cannot be best for the relationship. I am reading the penis size thread and I find it curious to say the least. I personally don't have either problems with PE nor my size my confidence is strong and present. But l guess I can see what some are saying that is a issue within their relationships.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Tilted 1 said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest I would not be happy if I couldn’t get some long good sessions at least sometimes. If it was a couple shorter sessions all the time it wouldn’t work for me.
> ...


Thanks Tilted, glad I can help.

I do understand though that I don’t represent all or even most women. So like in this case, the OP’s wife may actually not want long sessions. He didn’t really say anything about her position on the subject or what they may have discussed over the years. If she’s not that into sex, maybe she’s happy it’s just over with quickly. 

I will always offer my perspective but for some people it won’t be relevant at all.


----------



## oldtruck (Feb 15, 2018)

Jim1971 said:


> Thank you everyone for the input so far. I have literally tried everything under the sun to combat this problem except the mighty blue pill. I will have a talk with my Dr. this week. Thanks again!!


stop watching porn and masturbating.


----------



## Jim1971 (Jan 5, 2015)

Honestly old truck, I can’t remember the last time I masturbated. As for the porn, I do not indulge. I did speak my with my primary dr. about the viagra and since I had a stress done in November with some strange heart rhythms a month prior to that , the blue pill is not an option for me. Back to square one. My wife never complains about me being fast but I know she wants me to last longer. I just wish I could. And when I have my orgasm her desire is gone too. She is ready to be done, no lingering in bed for a second round. Do I just give up and face it that this is how it is. Like I stated in a previous post I have tried everything. SSRI’s, rings, condoms, desensitizing sprays. Nothing has worked, I’m obsessed on the inside to being better, but nothing is working. As far as doing a google search for premature ejaculation cures, I’ve done that several times. I want stories from guys that have won the war against it.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

If your sessions are spontaneous you may have more difficulties with my suggestion. If they're planned, as long as you don't have ED you should be able to rub one off prior without her knowledge, then you shower up like normal and by the time you are with her you are ready for your round 2, which should last a lot longer. It would be the first one for her, so her desire is still there. 

Good luck.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Hah!

This is nonsense!

Premature means it came too soon, too early.

Just whose clock are you using, yours or the 'kocks'.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm going through similar issues at 46 with a long term girlfriend. I've found booze, rubbing one out a few hours prior, picturing various politicians' faces, lidocaine spray, and/or a low dose of the blue pill to work for me, usually in combinations of 2 or more options. Haven't tried SSRIs yet, or ICP which is terrifying.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Jim1971 said:


> Honestly old truck, I can’t remember the last time I masturbated. As for the porn, I do not indulge. I did speak my with my primary dr. about the viagra and since I had a stress done in November with some strange heart rhythms a month prior to that , the blue pill is not an option for me. Back to square one. My wife never complains about me being fast but I know she wants me to last longer. I just wish I could. And when I have my orgasm her desire is gone too. She is ready to be done, no lingering in bed for a second round. Do I just give up and face it that this is how it is. Like I stated in a previous post I have tried everything. SSRI’s, rings, condoms, desensitizing sprays. Nothing has worked, I’m obsessed on the inside to being better, but nothing is working. As far as doing a google search for premature ejaculation cures, I’ve done that several times. I want stories from guys that have won the war against it.


There are many good solutions proffered above. If none are working maybe it's time to try something outside the box. 

(Truly no pun intended)

How about yes; masturbate regularly, porn or no porn, and practice building up your tolerance and perhaps even steady masturbation may decrease sensitivity to levels where PIV doesn't immediately bring you to O, but it takes some time.

Which all things considered may be a "normal" time (if there is such a thing) for you, as you're an early "reactor" to PIV sensations. 

In all seriousness remember, if the expected solutions aren't working in any challenge, it's time to try what wouldn't be an expected solution.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Jim1971 said:


> Honestly old truck, I can’t remember the last time I masturbated. As for the porn, I do not indulge. I did speak my with my primary dr. about the viagra and since I had a stress done in November with some strange heart rhythms a month prior to that , the blue pill is not an option for me. Back to square one. My wife never complains about me being fast but I know she wants me to last longer. I just wish I could. And when I have my orgasm her desire is gone too. She is ready to be done, no lingering in bed for a second round. Do I just give up and face it that this is how it is. Like I stated in a previous post I have tried everything. SSRI’s, rings, *condoms,* desensitizing sprays. Nothing has worked, I’m obsessed on the inside to being better, but nothing is working. As far as doing a google search for premature ejaculation cures, I’ve done that several times. I want stories from guys that have won the war against it.


Even the really REALLY thick ones?

Google penis sleeve.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Jim1971 said:


> Honestly old truck, I can’t remember the last time I masturbated. As for the porn, I do not indulge.


Well if all else has failed, perhaps you should start doing that and frequently as well.

Of which I can relate at close to 49 I haven't experienced premature ejaculation problems or erectile dysfunction either. Yet I have masturbated twice a day for the most part since I was 12-13, and have enjoyed a very rich, much varied and high frequency partnered sex life from when I was 17.

Of which even now (as often done) I can still manage to have sex with my wife 2-3x a day while masturbating twice a day as well and sustain that for a while. That said we mostly tend to share sex at 4-6x a week, yet still often find the desire to regularly raise it to 8-9x a week as well. Although cancer and some other issues along the way, has seen a limited frequency reduction to 3-4x, a week, through a few weeks on occasion over the past 12 months.

For what it's worth, I've Personally found that frequent masturbation has afforded me great control over, when I decide to ejaculate during partnered sex. So I can hold off for a very long time when wanting to wring more pleasure out of the experience, or I can decide to let it go early when pressed for time.

That said I wish you the best of luck, with whatever you decide.


----------



## Imjustaslostasyou (Apr 22, 2020)

Jim1971 said:


> Hi guys,
> I’m a 48yo married man, good shape, been married 15 years now and have had a problem with PE almost all my life. I’m just looking for success stories from guys who have overcome PE. Thank you for your help!


I am on 13 different meds for various medical issues and im 54 year old male. Caused ed issues my doctor gave me viagra and Got hard and shot all over her stomach with out even putting it in. So he also put me on anxiety meds and i last for ever and can cum up to three times


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

Awesome, so just 13 different meds and it's fixed!


----------



## Imjustaslostasyou (Apr 22, 2020)

OnTheFly said:


> Even the really REALLY thick ones?
> 
> Google penis sleeve.


My dr says viagra is safe with heart problems i have had open heart surgery twice im 54


----------



## Imjustaslostasyou (Apr 22, 2020)

Tasorundo said:


> Awesome, so just 13 different meds and it's fixed!


Not so easy i have lupus, heart valve issues and itp


----------



## Jim1971 (Jan 5, 2015)

I finally came across the silver bullet for premature “situation “ . I recently was prescribed lexapro and wow, it worked amazingly well. Almost to good, I am able to last longer than I have in years. The only problem is my wife, being close to 60 years old, sex is very uncomfortable for her. I hope this information will help others with the problem I use to have!


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Jim1971 said:


> I finally came across the silver bullet for premature “situation “ . I recently was prescribed lexapro and wow, it worked amazingly well. Almost to good, I am able to last longer than I have in years. The only problem is my wife, being close to 60 years old, sex is very uncomfortable for her. I hope this information will help others with the problem I use to have!


Zoloft can do the same thing. Of course, those anti-depressants can also kill a libido so...


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Jim1971 said:


> Honestly old truck, I can’t remember the last time I masturbated. As for the porn, I do not indulge. I did speak my with my primary dr. about the viagra and since I had a stress done in November with some strange heart rhythms a month prior to that , the blue pill is not an option for me. Back to square one. My wife never complains about me being fast but I know she wants me to last longer. I just wish I could. And when I have my orgasm her desire is gone too. She is ready to be done, no lingering in bed for a second round. Do I just give up and face it that this is how it is. Like I stated in a previous post I have tried everything. SSRI’s, rings, condoms, desensitizing sprays. Nothing has worked, I’m obsessed on the inside to being better, but nothing is working. As far as doing a google search for premature ejaculation cures, I’ve done that several times. I want stories from guys that have won the war against it.


When i no longer had my wife on a pedestal i started lasting much longer. She started having self image issues by thinking i lost attraction to her...in a way i had to some extent. I could go 45 min and not reach climax. I was alao quicher to climax with Low T as my esteodial levels were high. When i brought up my T levels and got my esteodial under control my sensitivity decreased.


----------



## Joluigi (Jan 9, 2021)

Jim1971 said:


> Hi guys,
> I’m a 48yo married man, good shape, been married 15 years now and have had a problem with PE almost all my life. I’m just looking for success stories from guys who have overcome PE. Thank you for your help!


Prozac or just about any other antideppresant made me last 15-30 minutes to climax


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Condoms can help but if you get good ones that are custom fit like myonesize they don’t help that much in my experience. If I use a generic one they tend to work better for that purpose.

The tough thing is sometimes my wife takes maybe 5 minutes but sometimes she takes 15. That’s a lot of ground to have to cover. Generally I can tell which side she is going to be leaning towards and if on the longer side I will stop and grab a condom. Another trick is to pull out and death grip yourself on the top.


----------

